# شهادة ال Ipma ذات المستويات الاربعة



## alaabreaka (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بركولى يا شباب بمناسبة حصولى على شهادة ال IPMA مستوى C
http://www.mes.eg.net/conditions_mpc.html

نبذة عن الشهادة ومستوياتها
نظام IPMA للشهادات ذات المستويات الأربعA,B/B*,C & D :

Level A: Certificated Projects Director “ CPD ”

أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level A


· "لديه القدرة على ادارة كل مشروعات الشركة، أو أي من فروعها لبرنامج معين"

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level A




لديه على الأقل 5 سنوات خبرة كمدير مشروعات مركبة، أو مدير برامج, منهم 3 سنوات فى مسئولية قيادية في ادارة مجموعة من المشروعات.

مسئول عن تطوير و تطبيق أسس إدارة المشروعات , و كتيبـاتها , و وسائلها وآلياتها 

عليه تقديم مقترحات جديدة للإدارة العليا للمؤسسة، و تطوير مهارات مديري المشروعات و تدريبهم.

Level B/B* : Certificated Senior project Manager CSPM( 

Certificated International Senior Project Manager (CISPM)

أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level B/B*

- لدية القدرة على إدارة المشروعات المركبة/الدولية بنفسه

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level B/B*

- لدية 5 سنوات على الأقل خبرة فى إدارة المشروعات منهم 3 سنوات كمدير مشروعات مركبة/مشروعات دولية مركبة .

• مسئول عن مشروع دولى مركب لة :

- عدة عناصر و انظمة مركبة متشابكة 

- عدة شركات دولية أو وحدات هو، هى طرف فية

- عدة إدارات مختلفة تعمل لة 

- عدة مراحل مختلفة لها مدد معينة

- الكثير من الطرق و التكنيكيات و الأليات المعروفة فى إدارة المشروعات تطبق علية

“Level C: Certificated Project Manager "CPM”

أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level C

"لديه القدرة على إدارة مشروع غير مركب بنفسه، ومساعدة مدير مشروع مركب فى مجالات إدارة المشروعات"

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level C

· لديه 3 سنوات على الأقل خبرة فى ادارة المشروعات، وفى مسئوليات قيادية لمشروعات غير مركبة.

· مسئول عن مشروع غير مركب بكل متطلباته.

· يدير مجموعة صغيرة من أفراد إدارة المشروعات.

· يطبق طرق وتكنيكات وآليات إدارة المشروعات.

· يمكنه قيادة مجموعة فرعية لمشروع مركب ومسئول عن متطلبات المشروع المتعلقة بتلك المجموعة.


Level D: Certificated Project Management Associate "CPMP"


أساس التأهيل للشهادة Level D


· لديه المعرفة بإدارة المشروعات فى كل مجالاتها (وقد يطبقها فى بعض المجالات كمتخصص ).

متطلبات التقدم للشهادة Level D

· لديه القدرة على ممارسة إدارة المشروعات كعضو فى فريق عمل المشروع.

معرفة شاملة بأسس إدارة المشروعات و القدرة على تطبيقه


لمزيد المعلومات 
http://www.mes.eg.net/conditions_mpc.html

بهذة المناسبة سوف اقوم بنشر اهم واكبر مكتبة عن إدارة المشروعات تباعا بأذن الله حت يستفيد منها اكبر عدد من الاخوان ......


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مبروك .. ألف مبروك .

و الله يوفقك و يبارك لك في العلم اللي حصلت عليه .


----------



## حسان 01 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا هو اليوم الأول لي في هذا المنتدى الراقي والمفيد
ولقد تشرفت بأن أكون عضوا بينكم
وأرجو بداية أن أقول لك أخي علاء ( أرجو أن أكون قد قرأت الاسم صحيحا ً) ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام نحو مزيد من النجاح
أخوك حسان


----------



## maseer (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف مبروك ومن نجاح إلى نجاح إن شاء الله عسى تفيد بعلمك أمتك ووطنك


----------



## عبدالله صالح المضي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروك ونفع الله بعلمك أمتك ووطنك


----------



## islamelgin (12 ديسمبر 2006)

1000 mabrouk
وأى عضو محتاج معلومات عن شهادة IPMA
هكون سعيد باستقبال مراسلاتكم على ismahgoub***********
م / إسلام ,CPP
IPMA Level D - March 2005


----------



## معاوية المعمارى (24 مارس 2007)

*1000000 مبروووووووك*

:14: الف الف مبروك.......
بالمناسبة يا أخى انا ارغب فى الحصول على كتب ومقررات Ipma اذا تكرمت
وشكراً


----------



## عمادالدين كامل (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا انا مرشح لنيل الشهادة اريد منك معلومات اكثر عن تفاصيل تحديد المستوي


----------



## الكراديسى (28 مارس 2007)

اريد معرفة كيف قومت بالتحضير لهذه الشهاده والاعداد لامتحانها


----------



## المهندس حمد (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت يا اخي عندي اتفسار بسيط

1- اين موقع ها المعهد او المؤسسه وفي اي مدينه وبلد

2- هل لها فروع في السعوديه وجده تحديدا؟

3- ياليت تذودنا بارقام التلفونات وال***** للتواصل مع ها المعهد المفيد


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (31 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك ونفع الله بعلمك أمتك ووطنك


----------



## ibrahims (20 يوليو 2007)

مبروك وعقـــــــــــــــــبال المستويات الاخرى


----------



## mos (21 يوليو 2007)

أخى الكريم ألف مبروك 
أحتاج توجيهاتكم للبداية علما باننى أقيم بالدمام.
مع الشكر


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 يوليو 2007)

الف الف مبروك اخي علاء البكري .. واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما وابدا

ارجوا ان تتواصل معنا للرد على استفسارات الاخوة الاعضاء اعلاه


----------



## رضا اسماعيل محمد (15 يناير 2010)

مبروووووك


----------



## hasn820 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
لو سمحت يا اخي عندي اتفسار بسيط

1- اين موقع ها المعهد او المؤسسه وفي اي مدينه وبلد

2- هل لها فروع في السعوديه وجده تحديدا؟

3- ياليت تذودنا بارقام التلفونات وال***** للتواصل مع ها المعهد المفيد*


----------



## nasserhodeib (24 مايو 2011)

ألف مبروك وربنا يوفقك فى باقى المستويات 
لدى استفسار هام ارجوا ان يتسع وقتك للرد عليه 
انا حاليا أقوم بالدراسة للتقدم للامتحان مستوى d وحصلت على icb v3 ومنتظم فى دورة بأحد المراكز ولكن أشعر بأن المادة العلمية غير كافية ولا توضح كل ماهو مطلوب لاجتياز المتحان 
وعندما قمت بالبحث عن أى مادة علمية تفيد لم أجد سوى بعض المواد المتعلقة بسهادة pmp وكذلك بعض نماذج للأسئلة فهل يمكن الاسعانة بهذه المادة وتكون كافية للدراسة لشهادة ipma ام هناك تعارض بين الشهادتين 
بمعنى أخر هل لو قمت بدراسة ماهو مقرر لشهادة pmp يمكنى التقدم والنجاح فى شهادة ipma؟ 
ارجو الإفادة للأهمية 
وشكرا


----------

